# Medical School in Dubai?



## Dot5

Hi everyone! 
I am 42 years old and a mom to 5 kids. My husband is in financial services and we are researching relocating to Dubai. I was hoping to go back to school someday, and I am wondering if anyone knows whether Dubai Medical College or Gulf Medical College are 1) Good schools with good reputations; 2) Willing to even review my application at the advanced age of 42! I have always dreamed of going to medical school and am now wondering if I could make it work in Dubai.
Anyone have input? It would be much appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## bonk

I just saw an ad in the Gulf News this morning about DMC - applications end 30 June 2008 for August 2008 entry.


----------



## bonk

But DMC gives priority to Emirati nationals, then GCC, then other Arab.


----------



## bonk

I don't know about non-Arabs.


----------



## bonk

Sorry for posting like that - I need 4 posts before I can post a link.


----------



## bonk

I don't know about DMC reputation. Here's more details of some medical colleges etc.


----------



## bonk

Ok, I dunno. I still can't post links - I had a handful of other medical colleges for you to consider. Search for Dubai Healthcare City, American University in Dubai, RAK Medical College, Gulf Medical College, Royal College of Surgeons (Ireland) - they have a branch in Dubai now.


----------



## bonk

Ok, it's all good now. Here's some more information for you...

American University in Dubai
Dubai Medical College For Girls
Gulf Medical College
RAK Medical and Health Sciences University
Royal College of Surgeons in Ireland

And a list of most UAE universities.


----------



## melborhamy

I checked out the medical schools, in particular gulf medical school of Ajman, ras alkhaimah medical school, sharjah medical school and UEIMS dubai....

They seem pretty normal, and organised... but their fees are ridiculous!!

Does anyone know of any kind of funding/scholarships for medical students... either from the UAE or from the UK?


----------



## marcelam011

*UEIMS medical school UAE???*

Hello,

i now live in UAE but i am wondering if anyone knows if UEIMS is legit? i read a lot of scary stuff about this school.. I am American living here and i plan on take the USMLE to be certified in USA... thoughts anyone?!?!?


----------

